# Man Cave coming along



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm getting close - about 90% now.

Cave Pictures


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Lookin Good! what did you do for your flooring? I cant tell from the pic...but it looks good.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Awesome, looks great! :tu


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

cool


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Beautiful job brother!


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

slyder said:


> Lookin Good! what did you do for your flooring? I cant tell from the pic...but it looks good.


Floor is stained concrete with a couple coats of sealer. It is a cola color, which gives it the look of natural stone. The stuff I used was called Enviro Stain - no odor, easy application and cleanup. I used their sealer too. Turned out great, and I was able to put furniture on it in 48 hours. I got it from a local supplier.

Room is L-shaped, and measures 16x18 at the longest points. The bartop was done by my kids, so they had their hands in it too.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thats awesome!! You will enjoy the hell out of that room!


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

wish I could do that with my floor but it was painted by the previous owner and im not sanding it off!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

keep it up...looks great


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW, the man cave is looking awesome.


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice cave, your very lucky and I'm sure you deserve it.
Keep up the great job!
Vinnie


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh I am so jealous! I have a pretty sweet setup too but my wife will not allow me to smoke down there. Shatty!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is a great room, I need one of those


----------



## tundra06 (May 16, 2008)

Nice looking spot. I shall have one one day.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Man that is one great looking cave!


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

Pretty sweet bro, I'm jealous!

~Mark


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks fellas. It wasn't nearly as bad to do as I thought it would be. So far, I'm right about $1000 into it. The basement area was completely unfinished and just used as junk storage. I took down a wall to open up the L-shape. 

I had some nice scores on Craigslist that really helped. I got all the drywall for $40, a discounted price on the floor stain, my free furniture, and my display humidor for $40 all from Craigslist.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

RCReecer said:


> I'm getting close -


Oh MY MY..... Oh hellll-yesss! .:thumb:


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Oh MY MY..... Oh hellll-yesss! .:thumb:


Come on out to the Right Coast and we'll break it in!


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Very nice, congrats, I know how hard it is to pull together...please send us pics once complete and continued good luck!


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

RCReecer said:


> Thanks fellas. It wasn't nearly as bad to do as I thought it would be. So far, I'm right about $1000 into it. The basement area was completely unfinished and just used as junk storage. I took down a wall to open up the L-shape.
> 
> I had some nice scores on Craigslist that really helped. I got all the drywall for $40, a discounted price on the floor stain, my free furniture, and my display humidor for $40 all from Craigslist.


You got that humidor for $40?!?!?!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

that is freaking sweet. enjoy it


----------



## jledou (Jul 18, 2008)

:jaw:


Gespinoza1 said:


> You got that humidor for $40?!?!?!


Nice finds! The room looks great!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet cave.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Keep up the good work, the amount spent sounds great.


----------



## RCReecer (Apr 28, 2008)

Gespinoza1 said:


> You got that humidor for $40?!?!?!


Yup. It was a great deal - was formerly in a Publix grocery store. Included a Moist-N-Aire humidifier too. The humidifier was worth 3x the amount I paid. You can get the exact same one straight from the manufacturer here.

The original asking price was $100 - but it wasn't worth it to me at that price, since it does take a bit of space. When I got them down to $40, it was suddenly worth it.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am jealous of your man cave!


----------



## Gespinoza1 (Apr 21, 2008)

RCReecer said:


> Yup. It was a great deal - was formerly in a Publix grocery store. Included a Moist-N-Aire humidifier too. The humidifier was worth 3x the amount I paid. You can get the exact same one straight from the manufacturer here.
> 
> The original asking price was $100 - but it wasn't worth it to me at that price, since it does take a bit of space. When I got them down to $40, it was suddenly worth it.


WOW........That is one heck of deal! You pay more than 40 for a desktop! Great pickup!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

:bump:

Updates???


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Very nice bro. By the way, nice humidor. I have the same one and love it.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

RCReecer said:


> Yup. It was a great deal - was formerly in a Publix grocery store. Included a Moist-N-Aire humidifier too. The humidifier was worth 3x the amount I paid. You can get the exact same one straight from the manufacturer here.
> 
> The original asking price was $100 - but it wasn't worth it to me at that price, since it does take a bit of space. When I got them down to $40, it was suddenly worth it.


OMG! What a steal!


----------

